# Blend And Strength



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

I have now played with a whole heap of different options with strengths from 18 mg to 0 mg and with different blends from 100%VG to 50/50 and it would appear that for me anyway a 12 mg nic on a 50/50 or 60/40 blend is optimum... I find that with the higher VG blends the flavours are muted and while I like the big clouds it's the flavour I live for.

So for me perfection is Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice standard blend 12 mg!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (28/4/14)

my preferred blend is around 50/50, 12mg. i need to see clouds. there has to be enough nic to kick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/4/14)

I also prefer 50/50,12mg.Thats what I started with almost a year ago,I've thought about cutting the Nicotine strength..but I like it! I've never tried any tobacco flavours though and I don't plan to.


----------



## Tom (28/4/14)

I need a minimum of 50/50 with a tendency to more VG. Higher PG is scratchy in my throat. Nic is 12 - 18mg during the day and 6 - 9mg at night.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (28/4/14)

18mg for me, with 24mg hits now and then when I get a craving 
But yeah 50/50 is the prefect blend, too much PG burns my mouth and too much VG gives me a frog in the throat


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

12 mg and 50/50 or 60VG/40PG seems to be my happy spot for now


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

Well that is pretty conclusive then! Thanks everyone... just wanted to make sure I was on the right track!


----------



## BhavZ (28/4/14)

9mg 50/50 or 40/60 PG/VG is where I like to play


Edit: Change my ratio description to confirm with standard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

Just on the notation for PG/VG, usually the PG comes first. So if you see 60/40 it normally denotes 60PG/40VG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee good to learn something new .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

50/50 18 mg for me
Sometimes 12 mg at night


----------

